# My New Grade A Stock From Aquastar and Banglean



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here are some of the best bettas I ever bought!!

http://youtu.be/91WAnkgeknY


These reds are beauties the male is Aquastar and the Female is Banglean.

http://youtu.be/91WAnkgeknY


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

As you can see, the females are ready to spawn!!
I was told if I had bred these, I would have cleaned up at the shows, I hope the fry are as good or better, if that's possible!!
I have a very nice pair of HM Superblack with not a speck of anything but black on the, now, I have these beauties from Aquastar called "idnight Blacks" and they look as good!!
What a great Breeder!!
Wanna know a secret? The Yellow Female is......a......PLAKAT!!
Seems Yellow in females is more vibrant in the Plakat so...I am gaining 2 lines for the price of one and strengthening the rays in the HM at the same time!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

They are stunning!!!! Good luck with them!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Cat, hey do you have any fry from your avatar fish? I need some mustard gas for sure a pair preferably!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Thanks Cat, hey do you have any fry from your avatar fish? I need some mustard gas for sure a pair preferably!


I haven't gotten into breeding yet, Darth.....I have a lot of beautiful males, but only one female at this point. I'd be willing to lend/give you any male you wanted to breed with though.


----------

